# Barrel racing Thoroughbreds?



## horsesaremylife20 (Dec 15, 2016)

What's everyones opinion on it? I'm looking into getting this thoroughbred, and the main disciplines I'll do is barrel racing and show jumping (and possibly pole bending). Do you guys think a thoroughbred would do well in barrel racing? Also, he's 15.2 if that helps any. Thanks in advance


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Pretty much depends on the horse and how he's put together. After that, his brains and work ethic sure will impact his ability to be competitive in those sports. 

Quarter Horses _typically_ have great hindquarters that help with the short bursts of speed that barrel racing requires. But certainly not all are like that. 

And Thoroughbreds often have better ground covering gaits and better scope over jumps. However, I have a TB that would be loathe to jump a garden hose. Laying on the ground.

But, some do well enough in either discipline.

What has this particular horse been doing up until now?


----------



## horsesaremylife20 (Dec 15, 2016)

I don't know that much about him since he is a rescue horse. But I do know that he's a 4 year old 15.2 hh OTTB and they say he is well trained and easy to handle. Here's a picture of him:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Confirmation shots would be preferable 

Successful Thoroughbred racers are certainly out there.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My best friend used her OTTB gelding as a barrel horse. From what I understand (this was before I met her), he was fast as all get-out. Problem was, she blew him up. She didn't retrain him right off the track and he was a monster. Could run a fast set of barrels and that was about it. No stop on him, just run-run-run. His riding career finally ended when he ran her through a barbed wire fence (because she was running him out on the prairie and he took off with her) and ripped his shoulder open. Sent her to the hospital and he hasn't been ridden since. That was more than ten years ago, IIRC. 

My point is, they can be great barrel horses *if they're trained and handled correctly*. I would love to know what they mean when they tell you he's "well trained." He's 4. How long has he been off the track? How long did they give him to decompress/let down? What kind of training does he have on him? How fast was he pushed in that training? Have you seen him ridden?


----------



## ThoroughbredBug (Jan 18, 2017)

If you want a horse to be good at both you're kind of stuck. Most ideal conformation traits for barrel racing contradict those wanted for jumping, and vice versa. Take the pastern (starting from the ground up): Short pasterns are ideal in barrel racing and reining, and from what I've seen, shorter pasterned (and thus more compactly jointed) horses can change direction faster. In a showjumper, the longer pasterns can be tremendously important for shock absorption on the landing side of a jump. If the shock is not properly taken in the fetlock can touch or even slam into the ground, putting strain on the tendons/ligaments in the lower leg.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Agree with the above, and also depends on the level you wish to show at.
I know AQHA horses that jump, esp those that are Hunter bred, as they often are appendex or have some TB influence
Many barrel horses have running blood also, but they also need that quick acceleration , able to work off that rear end.
Here is the pedigrees of top barrel racing horses, heading for the NFR, and none are straight TB/


http://ontherodeoroad.com/top-15-barrel-racers-horses-pedigrees-headed-to-nfr-2014/


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

If you ask a serious barrel racer, it is the acceleration after a turn that matters the most. They need that stop turn and to blast out of it on the way to the next barrel. That is QH territory, short bursts of explosive speed. I suppose that is why virtually all D1 barrel horses are Quarter Horses and the same reason that all NFR level timed event horses are Quarter Horses. 

Could you have fun with Barrel Racing with an OTTB? I'm sure you can. 

If you have access to some coaching, I definitely recommend investing in it. 

Agree with the above. Barrel horses tend to get blown up and in amateur hands can be a mess if you have a horse that tends towards wanting to go. When you see those awesome horses at the WNFR they are super broke, always in the right lead and even though they can be very "chargey" in the alley they are under control. I can't say that for a lot of barrel horses i've seen at lower levels around here.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

What is he bred like/what's his registered name? I have a few barrel racer friends who look specifically for TBs bred to be dirt sprinters.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

horsesaremylife20 said:


> What's everyones opinion on it? I'm looking into getting this thoroughbred, and the main disciplines I'll do is barrel racing and show jumping (and possibly pole bending). Do you guys think a thoroughbred would do well in barrel racing?


At what level do you want to be successful at?

Locally to have fun? Sure; any breed, any age, any horse, you can teach to do those things and have fun. 

On the pro circuit? Of course, you'll need the proper horse power. 



horsesaremylife20 said:


> Also, he's 15.2 if that helps any.


Looking at the picture you provided, of course, the horse needs more weight put on him yet. He's also young. Overall, he's very much lacking the type of hind end you would need to succeed well in barrel racing. As has already been discussed, the most successful barrel horses have the ability to power out of the turn and quickly gain speed. This is why barrel racing is dominated by quarter horses. Their conformation and muscle type works well for those fast movements. 

Thoroughbreds can certainly be found in barrel racing at high levels; but it is not as common. Mainly, their conformation is different. Their bodies are built to handle longer distances at speed but they usually aren't able to QUICKLY get to speed. Unlike a quarter horse that can get to speed quickly, but won't be able to sustain it over a long distance. 

But if you are simply looking to have fun with your horse, do a little barrel racing and pole bending, and a little jumping, go right ahead. He's only 4 and looks like he needs some more work on his weight and muscling, but as long as he has the right temperment and enjoys his job himself, by all means!


----------

